# Anyone else's manual transmission do this?



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

I think it's just the nature of this transmission. From the sounds of it Amsoil's 75W90 even improves most performance characteristics over the synchromesh fluid, but the 1-2/2-3 ratio gaps are pretty wide. My car does it with 2 qts. of synchromesh fluid - my guess is that it's just a side effect of the design and is a pretty universal behavior for our cars unless you're using a thick fluid.

I have to say, though, last night I was spinning the tires on mine in 1st @ 6,200 and then punched 2nd plenty hard and the shift felt fine. Did the same thing on the 2-3 (no rubber, though :grin: ). A few of the times I've slammed 3-4 good and hard 4th gear didn't feel very good, but considering this is an economy car transmission I wouldn't expect it to hold up to being driven like an old 4-speed Corvette for _too _long without complaining.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Start by swapping out the trans fluid with AMSOil Synchromesh. I would be concerned about the low RPM grinds however.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

obermd,

My factory fluid has been changed twice via axle recall (@11k miles and again @25k miles). I have been using Amsoil synchromesh for the last 3k miles. Yes, the low RPM grinds/clunks are my main concern as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take it in. Grinding isn't the same as a excessive wear on the clutch pad.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, looks like its going into the dealer. Hopefully I can get a tech still familiar with manual transmissions to take it for a spin. At this point, I'm hoping for transmission replacement so I can swap out the factory fluid for amsoil synchromesh ASAP. Although given how often the factory fluid was changed, I'm having a hard time believing that the factory fluid was the cause (rather than an inherent transmission defect) in this particular case.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1 -> 2 has always been a clunky gear change for me. If by clunk, you just mean a loud, thumpy gear change, especially with the window down.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Its hard to describe because its not something I've experienced in my manuals before. Its kind of like a "Chhhk" as it goes into second rather than a "grind" per se. Sometimes I can feel a slight resistance as it does it, sometimes it just glides in and makes the sound. And it doesn't always do it either. The one I'm getting on the 2-3 is different, more of a very brief stutter step feeling as it goes into 3rd. It never resists shifting, and never pops out of gear or any other telltale stuff like that, at least not yet.

The way I think of it, it feels like the 2nd gear synchro isn't catching up fast enough. It does it even at low RPMs though, which doesn't make sense like the typical high RPM/high load 1-2 grind most have experienced does. Not sure really what to think about the 2-3 issue. It doesn't really seem like a shifter linkage issue as I don't get any odd vibrations or other signs when in gear, and I only have issues on 1-2 and 2-3. All other gear changes are flawless.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The transmission should never grind on low RPM shifts, even with the OE fluid.

My transmission was grind-free and worked normally when I switched to Amsoil Synchromesh (I didn't try fast high RPM shifts). The main reason I changed my fluid was to ensure my transmission was properly filled. Sure enough, it was under-filled from the factory like many others.

I would "skip" mentioning the Amsoil fluid when you take it in. That may give them something to pin the problems on.

A clutch that doesn't disengage fully can cause similar problems, but in that case it usually shows up in all gears. I'd feel pretty confident that the clutch is not the issue.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I will definitely not be mentioning the non-OEM fluid when I take it in. It also helps that the OE fluid looks very similar to Amsoil Synchromesh. I doubt I will have anyone questioning the fluid with them so similar in appearance. I do wonder if mine was underfilled from the factory as well, but I figured with it getting changed so early on, it was a non issue. I will let the dealership do the expensive lifting on this one, assuming they don't come up with some excuse or try to pin it on me. I would find it hard to believe that I could average over 40 MPG for the life of the car and end up with a "operator error" diagnosis.

I thought about the clutch disengagement problem too, which led me to bleed the clutch fluid. Unfortunately no dice.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine feels a bit mechanical on the second shift in sub-15F degree weather. It was 10 degrees out earlier when I went out for a drive and second gear went in a bit rough. Only the first time though. After that, it was perfectly fine. 

I'm using the AMSOIL 75W-90 GL-4. A bit thicker than Synchromesh. I haven't thought anything of it.

I'm filled to 3 quarts at the moment and have been for about half a year. I will continue to use this capacity for as long as I own the car.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Mine feels a bit mechanical on the second shift in sub-15F degree weather...
> 
> ...I'm using the AMSOIL 75W-90 GL-4. A bit thicker than Synchromesh.


I use Synchromesh and down to about 0F (-18C) I find little difference between it and the OE fluid. However, when it's really cold out, like Friday morning when it was -17F (-27C) and is forecast again tonight, the first few shifts are pretty tough. The thinner OE fluid definitely felt easier going at these temps.

Oh, and getting it into reverse/first is darn near impossible unless you stop the car completely, push in the clutch, and then select the gear. If you're still rolling back and go for first, fuhgetabout it.

Having said that, a few minutes on the road and all is well. And these are extreme temps, we only see a handful of days this cold every year. The rest of the time the Synchromesh is a hands-down win.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll second the above observation on cold weather. When it's very cold out, the trans doesnt like to shift smoothly, even with Amsoil in. Once it is warm, back to buttery smooth but not so much in the cold.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Over the course of this conversation, I'm wondering if its just the nature of this transmission and I should just accept it as normal operation. The best case scenario would be a fellow Eco manual owner in SE Michigan with some miles that I could compare to side by side. The cold is definitely a contributing factor. The first one or two 1-2 and 2-3 shifts are usually the worst.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Over the course of this conversation, I'm wondering if its just the nature of this transmission and I should just accept it as normal operation. The best case scenario would be a fellow Eco manual owner in SE Michigan with some miles that I could compare to side by side. The cold is definitely a contributing factor. The first one or two 1-2 and 2-3 shifts are usually the worst.


Seems to be the case for me as well. After the first 1 or 2 shifts into that particular gear, I don't mind it anymore. I've seen a lot of people complaining about it on the FB group as well, and it seems to be on any fluid.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

For now, I will just monitor it then. To be fair, when I swapped to the Amsoil, it was already cold. I'll wait until the temperature warms up and just take it easy during the first few shifts cold. Worst case scenario I still have over 3 years/69k miles of powertrain warranty left. If something is wrong with the transmission, I don't see it making it 3 years before something happens. The only thing that bugs me is I don't recall it shifting like this when cold last year.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

BowtieGuy said:


> Over the course of this conversation, I'm wondering if its just the nature of this transmission and I should just accept it as normal operation. The best case scenario would be a fellow Eco manual owner in SE Michigan with some miles that I could compare to side by side. The cold is definitely a contributing factor. The first one or two 1-2 and 2-3 shifts are usually the worst.


Where are you located sir? I live in SE MI and have a 14 ECO  I'd be willing to meet up and check out each other's transmissions. What you're referring to, mine does this I'd say 7/10 shifts into 2nd and maybe 5/10 into 3rd. It's not a grind, a grind is an *AWFUL HORRIBLE *noise lol. It's more of a clunk...if we have the same issue. To what you said, I believe it is the syncros not "catching up" or moving fast enough?

This prolly sounds dumb, next time you have the ability to do so, double clutch it into second or third and or shift slower.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> Where are you located sir? I live in SE MI and have a 14 ECO  I'd be willing to meet up and check out each other's transmissions..


PM sent!

It sounds like we have the same issue. Its looking like its just the nature of the beast. As long as it doesn't affect reliability, I will just accept it. We will see!


----------



## inf0x (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry for bumping an old thread but I also ran into this issue on a 2013 chevy cruze. It appears there is a TSB for this issue "Manual transmission gear clashing" which is resolved by actually replacing the shifter itself. I had the exact same issue as you, even after changing the fluid to amsoil and once they replaced the shifter, the problem went away. Not only are the 1-2 and 2-3 shifts a lot smother, all of the other gear shifts feel a lot more precise now with the new shifter unit they installed.

Have the dealer look up #PI1194, which is referencing the issue.

I dont have a paid subscription to the website, but if you're willing to pay the $5 you can read the full TSB here:
https://www.repairprocedures.com/se...ation/pi1194/3778_5377128_2_82_0_3711612.html


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

inf0x said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread but I also ran into this issue on a 2013 chevy cruze. It appears there is a TSB for this issue "Manual transmission gear clashing" which is resolved by actually replacing the shifter itself. I had the exact same issue as you, even after changing the fluid to amsoil and once they replaced the shifter, the problem went away. Not only are the 1-2 and 2-3 shifts a lot smother, all of the other gear shifts feel a lot more precise now with the new shifter unit they installed.
> 
> Have the dealer look up #PI1194, which is referencing the issue.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to have my dealer check this out. Recently when I go into 1st and or 3rd gear I get like a "squeaky/rubbing" sound. It makes a sound or like to pieces of rubber rubbing together/squeaking. I know it sounds very odd, but you can also feel it in the shifter itself. Almost like I'm fighting friction to get it to go into gear.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Built Prior to VIN Breakpoint E7272827


Huh...they changed shifter assemblies?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Huh...they changed shifter assemblies?


On gmpartsdirect, they do show a discontinued shifter assembly part number. So it looks like that could be the case.


----------

